# Can chamois butter damage bibs?



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've never gotten in the habit of using Chamois butter, but so many riders suggest it, I may give it a try. Has anyone had a problem with it damaging their shorts? While I don't have $300 Assos, I do have a bunch of nice Castelli bibs I'd hate to ruin. Thoughts?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I doubt it's going to ruin anything. Just apply to yourself and don't saturate the chamois with it. Wash the shorts immediately after the ride always. Shouldn't cause any issues. You will notice that the pad will smell like the chamois cream after a while so some sort of retention or something happens. I've yet to see it cause any destruction though.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I use it all the time, dozens of times and never had any issue that the washing machine can't clean up


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use it on every ride. I have a bib with nearly 3K miles on it and no lotion problems at all. I use DZ Nuts and it is made with tea tree oil, which has a very strong smell, and I don't really notice that either. I hand wash my bib after each ride and soapy rub the chamois pad, maybe that's a factor? I doubt it though. I apply it to me not the pad. I use like a little less than a toothpaste amount. If that makes sense?


----------



## nelson (Dec 20, 2001)

Creams are more likely to damage the lycra than the chamois. However, they can clog the pores in the chamois so it's not as breathable and turn it into a soggy mess. Best to keep creams to a minimum and on you more than the chamois.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

I spend 10-12 hours a week in the saddle. I use Doc's Chamois Creme on every ride. It contains witch hazel and tea tree oil among other ingredients. It has not damaged my bibs or shorts in any detectable way.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

David23 said:


> I've never gotten in the habit of using Chamois butter, but so many riders suggest it, I may give it a try. Has anyone had a problem with it damaging their shorts? While I don't have $300 Assos, I do have a bunch of nice Castelli bibs I'd hate to ruin. Thoughts?


I've been using Chamois creams including Chamois ButtR and Bag Balm for 20+ years. I cannot detect any impact on my bibs. When I have had to toss out a pair its because the material is worn and frayed


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm in the camp of applying it directly to chamois, fairly thick where my sitbones make contact. I also apply directly to the skin, not necessarily the sit bone areas....you get the picture. Never had a problem with chamois damaged with this method. Just to give you an idea of how much I use, a small tub like Button Hole will last about 1.5-2 months, 8-10 hour a week riding.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

"no" is really all that needs to be said here.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

nelson said:


> Creams are more likely to damage the lycra than the chamois. However, they can clog the pores in the chamois so it's not as breathable and turn it into a soggy mess. Best to keep creams to a minimum and on you more than the chamois.


yes. If you have rash prone areas, place cream there


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Look at it this way, if it did no one would ever buy it would they?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Upnorth said:


> Look at it this way, if it did no one would ever buy it would they?


Hahaha! Hmmm, now there you go.


----------

